# Cauldron help



## Nikkita Plant (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone

Just following old man bakes cauldron tutorial and need a little help. 

I've done all my ridges etc, duct tape and started layering my paper mache. However noticed I could have probably done with some more ridges as they are quite prominent. 

I have been trying to pad out the in between with more mache laters than the ridges but not sure it will work. Any suggestions? 

Thank you!


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

Just layer it up. You can also mush the paper mache to create thickness. Here's my tiger mask for reference  As you can see, there's a big difference after adding bigger clumps of paper mache mush. You can always top it with strips of paper to smooth it out if you wish.














Aand here's the finished project just to show how it ended up


----------



## Nikkita Plant (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you, I will try that too!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes, the paper mache smooshed up or even paper clay is really great for adding or padding and shaping. just make sure you let it dry well between each new layer. Your cauldron is looking good!! How big is that?


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

I got to your stage and did a few layers of duct tape horizontally then mache over the top and it took away the ridge look.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Duct tape fixes everything I swear!!


----------



## Salt N Burn (Sep 6, 2016)

Willing to buy some cheap toilet paper and joint compound? Try this paper mâché clay recipe. It will work great on your newspaper strip base. This stuff is amazing.... Dries rock hard and can be sculpted and sanded. : http://www.ultimatepapermache.com/paper-mache-clay


----------

